# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Isaan - oder...?

## odd

Angestichelt vom Thema wie kann jemand im Isaan leben, stelle ich 3 Bilder ins Netz, welche wirklich nicht einfach zu erraten sind.

Aber trotzdem, welches Bild wurde im Isaan aufgenommen? Wenn nach Moeglichkeit mit kurzer Erklaerung.

1.



2.



3.

----------

Vermutlich alle drei Bilder ...weil am 22.02.2005 noch im Isaan selbst lebtest.   ::

----------


## Enrico

Ich denke auch alle drei...

----------


## odd

Ich warte doch noch auf die Anti-Isaan-Fraktion

----------

Die Fotos könnten überall in Thailand erstanden sein.

----------


## schiene

Bild 2 ist nicht aus dem Isaan da kein Blaudach zu sehen ist  ::

----------


## Samuianer

schliess mich Monta an... koennte ueberall sein - mit Ausnahme bestimmter Landesteile im Sueden, da ist die Erde bedeutend roter!

Es fehlen Isaan-Spezifische Eindruecke, wegen dem LKW bei 1. wuerde ich da schon auf Isaan tippen, bei 2 und 3 wirds dann wirklich schwierig...

----------


## odd

Ich weiss, dass es schwierig ist, haette selbst Probleme dies genau zu lokalisieren.

Mir ging es nur um die 08/15 Aussagen, ich wuerde nie im Isaan leben wollen. Ist gar nicht einfach, festzustellen, was ist Isaan, was nicht.

Aufloesung gibt es Morgen.

----------


## Dieter

Ich wuerde auch tippen, alle 3 Bilder zeigen Situationen aus dem Isaan. Genauso gut koennte es sich aber auch um eine andere Gegend handeln.

----------


## guenny

Dann sind wir doch alle mal ehrlich zu uns selbst und stellen fest, es kann eigentlich keiner mit Gewissheit sagen.

----------


## Dieter

Wie denn auch Guenny   ::

----------

Geile Philosophie. 
Wenn man nichts Isaanspezifisches zeigt, kann man eben den Isaan als solches nicht erkennen und deshalb sind dies alles bloss blöde Sprüche. 

4 von 5 Sterne von mir dafür !!!   ::

----------


## Erich

Keine Ahnung - gebe ich ja immer offen zu, tippe aber trotzdem auf 1+3, Bild 2 nicht.

----------


## walter

1+2 sind isaanbilder, der rest laos.   ::  
sehe ich sogar nüchtern, hicks.

prost

----------


## odd

Und nun die Aufloesung. @ Walter haette tatsaechlich fast noch ein Laosbild eingestellt, dieses haette aber Samui oder Phuket sehr aehnlich gesehen und verzichtete.

Wollte mit dem Thread nur einmal beweisen, dass die Sprueche 
"Wie kann einer nur im Isaan leben" usw. dummes dahergerede ist.

Alle 3 Bilder wurden nicht im Isaan aufgenommen. 

Bild 1 Zeigt die Schule meiner 1. Tochter, Aufgenommen in der Provinz Surat Thani.

Bild 2 zeigt die Nachbarschaft auch aus der Region Surat Thani, habe nur ein wenig weggeschnitten, sonst haette man an Hand der Kautschukbaeume und die wirklich sehr rote Erde gleich die Location erraten.

Bild 3 zeigt eine Schule in Chachoengsao, ca. 80 KM oestlich von Bangkok.

----------

Na wenn du alles Isaantypische weglässt, kannste auch Pics aus Vietnam, Kambodscha und Co einstellen. Nun zu behaupten dies seien blos blöde Sprüche, weil man nix erkannte, wo es nix zu erkennen gab, ist irgendwie auch eine Art von Schönfärberei.

----------


## odd

Was ist isaantypisch? Rinderherden? (Habe ich leider keine Bilder)

Es waren mitsamt alles Eindruecke auf den Bildern, die den Isaan zugedichtet werden. Trockener Boden, menschenleer, eben wo ein Farang nur vegetieren koennte. Das dies aber nicht nur im Isaan moeglich ist, habe ich hiermit bildlich klaeren wollen.

----------


## big_cloud

der Phommel hats halt nicht so gern wenn Er denn daselbst gezupft wird  ::  

Gruesse
der Lothar aus Lembeck

----------


## odd

OK, das naechste Mal wirds leichter.

Dann naemlich mit Aufnahmen von Straenden, Siam Paragon, Skytrain, usw.

----------

Okay, ihr superbrainies.

In welchem Big C habe ich diesen Ventilator gekauft?

----------


## Samuianer

::   In der Filiale, in der du diesen Luftquirl gekauft hast!  :cool: 


...hoffe mal das dat jetzt nicht o.T. ist!   ::

----------


## Dieter

> Wollte mit dem Thread nur einmal beweisen, dass die Sprueche 
> "Wie kann einer nur im Isaan leben" usw. dummes dahergerede ist.


Einen solchen Spruch habe ich hier noch nicht gelesen, aber schoen dass Du schon mal praeventiv taetig wirst   ::  .

----------


## odd

war wohl nix mit loeschen.

----------


## odd

> Okay, ihr superbrainies.
> 
> In welchem Big C habe ich diesen Ventilator gekauft?


Falsche Frage @Phommel.

Haettest schon fragen muessen. Wo habe ich den Ventilator gekauft. Tesco oder Lotus bzw. Big oder C.

Aber ich kenne bisjetzt immer noch nicht die isaanspezifischen Merkmale.

 ::

----------


## Dieter

Ich bin eine zaehe Natur und kann an vielen Orten leben, die Frage ist ob ich das will.

In Suedthailand z.B. hats schoene Straende, was fur mich das Leben ungemein angenehmer macht.

Auch im Isaan hats schoene Flecken, entlang des Mekong zwischen Nongkai und Mukdahan reise ich gerne. Zum dort leben ist mir der gewoehnliche, laendliche Isaan indes viel zu oede. Dort mag ich nich mal tot ueberm Zaun haengen   ::  .

----------


## Dieter

Das war jetzt toll Odd, ich beantworte Deine Frage und waehrend dessen loescht Du dieselbe.

----------


## walter

norman,
da hast du uns aber sauber auf`s thailändische glatteis geführt.  ::  
na ich lag doch schon fast richtig.

----------


## odd

> Das war jetzt toll Odd, ich beantworte Deine Frage und waehrend dessen loescht Du dieselbe.


War ich wohl wieder schneller als Du?
Habe (leider) feststellen muessen, dass meine Antwort nicht zu Deinem vorherigen Post passte, finde es jedenfalls schoen, dass Du auch mal in den Nordosten pilgerst. In einem anderen Forum bestreitest vehemment in den Isaan zu fahren.

----------

> Okay, ihr superbrainies.
> 
> In welchem Big C habe ich diesen Ventilator gekauft?


lothar, seit wann verkaufst du ventilatoren?
hast du mehrere standorte?

----------

ich hätte nichts zu den 3 fotos sagen können, denn ich kenn nichts vom isaan. reizen würde es mich schon.

----------


## walter

der hauptgrund (ko-kriterium) warum ich nie im isaan leben wollte war das fehlende meer. ich möchte manchmal am sandstrand spazieren gehen oder zum tauchen etc. der mekong bietet sich hierfür nur bedingt an.
zudem mag ich das meer mit mediterranen oder lateinamerikanischen hintergrund wesentlich lieber. bin halt ein alter römer.  ::

----------

Im Isaan sind die meisten Frauen nicht größer als 1,50, oder?

----------


## walter

nervt schon diese augen auf höhe der gürtelschnalle oder die augen der schnalle am gürtel oder so.

----------

ob ich dort im isaan leben wollte, kann ich durch mein nichtwissen nicht beantworten.
für einen streifzug und gute fotomotive würde ich es es gerne mal wagen.

----------


## walter

so sehe ich das auch

----------


## guenny

Dieses Isaan-über-alles-loben ist genauso doof wie das Isaan-über-alles-hassen. Die Gegenden die ich bisher dort gesehen habe - und das sind bei weitem nicht alle - sind teilweise ungemein reizvoll, man kann dort auch gut Monate verbringen. Wenn man dann Leute kennt, Bekannte hat, freundlich aufgenommen wird, dann ist das absolut o.k. Es gibt aber auch Gegenden im Isaan, auch da kenne ich die eine oder andere, da gehts mir wie Dieter, da möchte ich nicht tot über dem Zaun hängen. Einfach nur öde.
Ich bin auch gerne am Meer, das Foto von Ban Krut das Dieter gestern gepostet hat macht doch schon was her, meine Kragenweite. Aber ich brauch das auch nicht immer. Genauso wie Party, Rummel, Shopping,  ich bin leidenschaftlich gerne auf Märkten egal ob der große Wochenendmarkt in BKK, der eine oder andere Nachtmarkt, Straßenmärkte oder die Shoppingmalls. aber ich muss nicht jeden Tag einen Markt haben. Abwechslung ist das Stichwort. Und im Gegensatz zur vielgeschmähten Landbevölkerung des Isaan, der nichts anderes übrig bleibt als da zu wohnen, können wir wechseln.

----------


## odd

... ob im Isaan zu leben koennen...

Dieses Argument ist genauso hanselig (sorry falsches Forum) als wenn ich sagen wuerde, im Sueden lebt es sich gefaehrlich.

Z.B. Khorat ist im Grunde abwechslungsreicher als z.B. Surat oder auch Nakhon Si Thammarat, nur eben mit den Vorteilen, nahe am Meer zu liegen.

----------

> ...Es gibt aber auch Gegenden im Isaan, auch da kenne ich die eine oder andere, da gehts mir wie Dieter, da möchte ich nicht tot über dem Zaun hängen. Einfach nur öde...


Gibt es auch in anderen Landesteilen.
Ich denke, es ist etwas anderes.
Der Isaan ist stellvertretend zum Symbol (in Wirklichkeit nur wenig mehr als andere Landesteile) des dummbatziges Teiles Thailands geworden. Thailand hat aber insgesamt einiges dieses Aspektes zu bieten.

----------


## walter

gestern war mein freund micha zu besuch, der mit einer vietnamesin verheiratet ist. 
im unterschied zu den meisten isaanlern wird in nordvietnam nicht brautgeld, hausbau und pick-up oder ähnliches verlangt. kann schon sein, dass diese anforderungen manchen expaten die lust an los, speziell isan vergehen lässt.   ::

----------

wenn es denn mal sein sollte, würde ich gerne einige isaan-experten fragen, was es für sehenswürdigkeiten in dieser region thailands für meine fotolinse gibt.

----------


## Dieter

> im unterschied zu den meisten isaanlern wird in nordvietnam nicht brautgeld, hausbau und pick-up oder ähnliches verlangt.


Braeutiggamgeld muss jetzt nicht sein, wir sind ja nicht verheiratet, aber Hausbau und Pick Up habe ich meiner Kleinen schon zur Bedingung gemacht, bevor ich hierher gezogen bin.

----------

> ...bevor ich hierher gezogen bin.


Aber doch nur temporär, oder ist mir da was entgangen?

----------


## odd

> Dieses Isaan-über-alles-loben ...


Habe ich noch nirgends gelesen, dass jemand den Isaan alles andere vorzieht, nur das ewige Gerede ueber eine Gegend, welche man nicht besuchen sollte, o.ae.

Ja Dieter's Bild fand ich auch gut, obwohl die Bilder von Cha Am oder auch Hua Hin nichts nachstehen. (Deswegen geht mein naechster Urlaub auch wieder ans Wasser und nicht in den NO)

Sinsod ist auch nicht unbedingt isaanspezifisch, gibts in Laos auch. Wurde auch schon gefragt, wieviel und und. Habe aber freundlicher Weise abgelehnt. Will jetzt, da auch vietnamesische Vorfahren, nicht nachfragen und das Feuer neu entfachen.  ::

----------

> Habe ich noch nirgends gelesen, dass jemand den Isaan alles andere vorzieht,...


Doch, kann man im Merkbefreiten-Forum immer wieder lesen.
Hat aber damit zu tun, dass die Panraya aus der Gegend kommt und da will/muss man das so argumentieren, damit man sich bei ihr buckelnd ein paar Pluspunkte holt.

----------


## odd

> Zitat von odd
> 
> Habe ich noch nirgends gelesen, dass jemand den Isaan alles andere vorzieht,...
> 
> 
> Doch, kann man im Merkbefreiten-Forum immer wieder lesen.
> Hat aber damit zu tun, dass die Panraya aus der Gegend kommt und da will/muss man das so argumentieren, damit man sich bei ihr buckelnd ein paar Pluspunkte holt.


Das sagt doch alles  ::

----------


## Enrico

Ich werde ja auch immer belächelt, wenn es darum geht warum ich immer nur Urlaub zu Hause mache im Isaan. Iss aber so, hat mit merkbefreit nix zu tun. Hätt ich dort vernünftiges Internet und könnte nur von Onlinearbeit leben, ich würde dort leben.

----------


## Dieter

> Aber doch nur temporär, oder ist mir da was entgangen?


Anscheinend ist Dir was entgangen.

----------


## Dieter

> Ich werde ja auch immer belächelt, wenn es darum geht warum ich immer nur Urlaub zu Hause mache im Isaan.


Enrico, ohne Dir zu nahetreten zu wollen, das hat auch mit Geld zu tun, reisen kostet. 

Dass Du einen Aufenthalt im Isaan bevorzugst wenn Dir unabhaengig davon alles in Thailand offenstuende, das kauf ich Dir nicht ab   ::  .

----------

> Ich werde ja auch immer belächelt, wenn es darum geht warum ich immer nur Urlaub zu Hause mache im Isaan. Iss aber so, hat mit merkbefreit nix zu tun. Hätt ich dort vernünftiges Internet und könnte nur von Onlinearbeit leben, ich würde dort leben.


Einspruch !

Würdest Du erstmal die Schönheit des Südens kennen, würdest nie mehr wo anders hin wollen. Dein Frauchen ist sich dieser Tatsache bewusst und wird sicher einen Weg finden den heimischen Isaan Dir weiterhin schmackhaft zu machen.   ::  


P.S.
Liebste Argumente der Isaanerinnen um einen Besuch des Südens abzuwenden: 

Die bösen Muslime und der noch bösere Tsunami.

----------


## Enrico

> Enrico, ohne Dir zu nahetreten zu wollen, das hat auch mit Geld zu tun, reisen kostet. 
> 
> Dass Du einen Aufenthalt im Isaan bevorzugst wenn Dir unabhaengig davon alles in Thailand offenstuende, das kauf ich Dir nicht ab   .


Reisen kostet?  ::  Iss mir neu  ::  

nene, hab schon einiges gesehen, bin nicht in meinem ersten Urlaub auf den Weg nach Malle über dem Isaan aus dem Flieger gefallen.  :cool:

----------


## Enrico

> Einspruch !
> 
> Würdest Du erstmal die Schönheit des Südens kennen, würdest nie mehr wo anders hin wollen. Dein Frauchen ist sich dieser Tatsache bewusst und wird sicher einen Weg finden den heimischen Isaan Dir weiterhin schmackhaft zu machen.   
> 
> 
> P.S.
> Liebste Argumente der Isaanerinnen um einen Besuch des Südens abzuwenden: 
> 
> Die bösen Muslime und der noch bösere Tsunami.


Möglich, aber dazu müsste es mir erstmal im Isaan nicht mehr gefallen. Sawee hat damit auch nix zu tun. Einzige die was einzuwenden hatte, war Schwiegermutter als wir dich besuchen wollten. Sawees Vater kommt aus dem Süden und sie haben lange dort gelebt. Bis die toten in der Familie immer mehr wurden, dann sind sie wieder zurück in den Isaan zu der Familie der Schwiegermutter. Vater ist mindestens noch einmal im Jahr per Zug im Süden, leider immer nur zu Beerdigungen von Verwanden.

Aber deswegen fahren Sawee und ich trotzdem auch mal in den Süden.

----------

> Zitat von guenny
> 
> Dieses Isaan-über-alles-loben ...
> 
> 
> Habe ich noch nirgends gelesen, dass jemand den Isaan alles andere vorzieht


das habe ich allerdings in der nachbarschaft auch schon gelesen.
nehme an, die kennen das andere thailand nicht.

----------


## guenny

Stefan, das mit dem Tsunami, da is was dran. Meine Frau ist nicht dazu zu bewegen, an die Westküste, als Phuket oder so zu fahrn, genau mit dem Argument. Aber, genau so wie wir letztes Jahr auf Samui waren, und davor in Patty, sehe ich keinerlei Überzeugungsprobleme nach Hua Hin oder Cha Am oder Ban irgendwas zu fahrn und auch dort evtl. länger zu wohnen.
@Dieter, klär uns mal auf, mir is dann auch was entgangen.

----------


## Tommy

EINSPRUCH!

Man muss nicht in den "Süden" wenn man "schönes" Thailand will. Rayong ist auch 'ne nette Ecke. Gut aus Issansicht auch süden.......

Aber was soll ich im Issan? Nicht mal meine Frau war schon dort.............

----------


## Dieter

Wenn ich das thailaendische Binnenland bevorzugen wuerde, dann wuerde es mich in die Gegend zwischen Chang Mai und Mae Hongson viel eher hinziehen.

Enrici, ich glaube Du kennst nicht viel von Thailand, sonst koennte ich mir Deine Vorliebe fuer den Isaan nicht erklaeren.

Und Deine Frau hat natuerlich was damit zu tun. Glaubst wir sind bloed   ::  ?

----------


## Dieter

> @Dieter, klär uns mal auf, mir is dann auch was entgangen.


Was gibts da aufzuklaeren? Ich hab doch meinen Wohnortwechsel in meinem Avatar korrekt und zeitnah gemeldet. Frueher stand da Muenchen.

----------

warum, könnte mir durchaus vorstellen das es im isaan auch schöne gegenden gibt.
aber wenn man nur auf strand und meer fixiert ist, ist es etwas anderes.
ich bin ein aktiv-urlauber, mich hält nichts länger als 2-3 tage an einer stelle.
strandurlaub könnte ich mir auf einer insel erst recht nicht vorstellen.
in thailand habe ich es bisher immer nur einen tag geschafft am strand zusein und das nur
meiner frau zuliebe.

----------


## Enrico

> Und Deine Frau hat natuerlich was damit zu tun. Glaubst wir sind bloed   ?


Natürlich, schließlich haben wir unsere Familie dort.  :cool:

----------

> Rayong ist auch 'ne nette Ecke.


Hat es dort immer noch täglich angespühltes, totes Meeresgetier an den Stränden, weil die örtliche Industrie ins Meer leitet ?

----------


## guenny

Dieter, BKK hab ich mitbekommen, nur Ban Krut ist mir neu, deswegen die Nachfrage.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall nicht auf den Isan fixiert sein oder bleiben. Klar, man hat wegen Familie einen Standort da, aber uns ziehts - da sind wir uns einig - für länger auch in Meernähe.
Ansonsten kann man ja schöne Rundtouren machen.

----------


## walter

> Hat es dort immer noch täglich angespühltes, totes Meeresgetier an den Stränden, weil die örtliche Industrie ins Meer leitet ?


was hast du gegen bereits fertig marinierten fisch frisch aus dem meer?

----------


## Hua Hin

Also Thailand ohne Meer wäre für mich wie die Schweiz ohne Berge.

----------


## schiene

Sicher ist der Isaan nicht das reizvollste Gebiet Thailands,hat aber mit Sicherheit auch jede Menge schöne Ecken.

Wir haben schon sehr viele von Thailand gesehen(z.b.Phuket,Samui,Khao Lak.Surat Thani,Chiang Mai,Korat.Ubon,Udon,Ko Chang,Rayong,Kanchanaburi,Hua Hin,Similan Islands u.v.a.
Jede Gegend hatte ihre Reize
Wenn wir uns in ein paar Jahren nach Thailand zurückziehen werden wir unseren Hauptwohnsitz im Issan(Prakhon Chai) haben.Warum?
 - Somlak hat ihre Familie hier mit welcher ich super auskomme.
  - wir haben mitlerweile  drei Grundstücke hier,welche jährlich einen guten  Wertzuwachs haben.
    - wir haben hier viele Freunde und Bekannte(auch Farangs)
 - ich persönlich fühle mich hier sehr wohl
 - auch preislich gesehen ist  im Isaan kostengünstiger zu leben als in Touristengebieten
 - es spricht ja auch nichts dagegen wenn man immer mal für paar Wochen
   sich dann irgend woanders in Thailand ne Wohnung,Bungalow oder Hotelzimmer
    mietet um am Meer zu sein.
 Auch in Deutschland gibt es Gegenden wo ich oder andere egal aus welchen Gründen nicht wohnen/leben möchte.Ist wohl in jedem Land so.
Am Ende sollte jeder für sich entscheiden warum und wo er leben will.

Das sind meine persönlichen Empfindungen und Meinungen.Vorteil meinerseits ist es wohl das ich wirklich riesen Glück mit meiner Frau und den Schwiegereltern habe.Dies sollte aber jetzt hier nicht zur Diskussion stehen.
Klar,wenn man sich in seinem Umfeld nicht wohl fühlt und dieThai- Familie einem nur auf den Sack und Geldbeutel geht ist es natürlich verständlich da das Weite zu suchen.Das man sich dann die schönsten Plätzchen Thailands als Domizil auswählt ist doch auch normal.

----------

Den preislichen Aspekt um als Grund im Isaan zu leben lasse ich nur bedingt gelten. Wenn man ein paar Kilometer weg von den Touristenhochburgen lebt, hat man auch wieder nahezu Normalpreise. Egal an welchem Fleck Thailands.

----------


## odd

Das stimmt natuerlich. Habe ca. 40 KM zum naechsten Strand, ist aber mit den Suedstraenden nicht zu vergleichen. 30 Minuten nach Bangkok.
Und weiss nicht, ob der Isaan meine Fixkosten schlagen kann.

----------

Dass diejenigen, die den Isaan loben, dies aus Selbstbetrug machen zeigt sich schon daran, dass dort keiner hinzieht, der nicht eine Frau aus der Gegend hat. Wäre es dort wirklich so schön, dann sähe das anders aus.

Klar gibt es da schöne Ecken und eine Rundfahrt kann mal ganz interessant sein, aber dauerhaft leben tut doch da keiner aus 100% freier Entscheidung.

----------


## walter

also bei aller liebe.
ich war bis zum mekong, zurück war das schönste. nach isaan war ich bereit für`s seebad.   ::

----------


## Enrico

Ich tues 100% von mir aus, ob ihr mir das abkauft oder nicht, iss so.

----------


## odd

Bei mir wars etwas anders.

Bei jedem Thailandurlaub wureden ein paar Tage Pflichtaufenthalte eingelegt und immer nach der Ankuft in Thailand. Fuer ein paar Tage war das auch alles recht schoen und gut. Ruhig, der Deutschlandstress konnte hier abgelegt werden. Doch irgendwann zu ruhig = langweilig.

2005 dann 6 Monate Isaan. Fuer mich zum Aushalten, da mit Schule und Kindern ich gut ausgelastet war. Aber nur zu Hause rumhaengen, ich koennts nicht.

In der Stadt selbst waere es wiederum ertraeglicher, wobei ich die Provinzstaedte wie z.B. Amnat Charoen, Yasothon, eher als Doerfer bezeichne.

----------

> Ich tues 100% von mir aus, ob ihr mir das abkauft oder nicht, iss so.


Meinst du, du würdest da auch hinfahren, wenn deine Frau nicht von dort käme? Ziehst das einem Strandurlaub vor? Kommt da DDR-Nostalgie auf oder wie kommt das?

----------


## walter

norman,
kennst du roiet?
die haben verschiedene universitäten bzw. akademie für bildende künste.  
ich war leider nur kurz in der stadt, da meine "familie" aus der nähe von selaphum war.

----------


## Enrico

Ja, Strandurlaub bringt mir nix. Ob ich da auch ohne Sawee hinfahren würde, weis ich nicht. Denke eher nicht weil ichs ja dann nicht kennen würde.

----------


## big_cloud

Ich bin auch kein Strandlieger, naja vllt Cote de Azur weil de da Ruck Zuck in den Alpes Maritimes bist

Thailand halt die Gegend um Phrae bis rauf nach ChiangRai und vllt wieder wie im Oktober letzten Jahres auf eigener Achse vom Norden runter zum Beach dann nach BKK und ab nach cold old Germany.

Samui gefaellt mir gut, Phuket auch sogar am Jomtien haben wir uns rumgetrieben aber leben moecht ich in diesen Farangzoos eher nicht

Gruss
der
Lothar aus Lembeck

----------


## Robert

> Ja, Strandurlaub bringt mir nix. Ob ich da auch ohne Sawee hinfahren würde, weis ich nicht. Denke eher nicht weil ichs ja dann nicht kennen würde.


Also Johann in Khon Kaen mal persönlich kennenzulernen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall  ::

----------

> Also Johann in Khon Kaen mal persönlich kennenzulernen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall


Gibt es ihn nun schon bei Royal Orchid Tour zu buchen ? ...gibt es auch Bonusmeilen dafür?

----------


## big_cloud

Joo, hab mir den Lageplan von Duans Restaurant ausgedruckt, damit ich es bei Gelegenheit weitraeumig umfahren kann.

Lothar

----------


## odd

> norman,
> kennst du roiet?
> die haben verschiedene universitäten bzw. akademie für bildende künste.  
> ich war leider nur kurz in der stadt, da meine "familie" aus der nähe von selaphum war.


Nein Walter, 

bin nicht der Isaankenner kenne nur die Staedt, Khorat Buriram, Surin, Ubon, Amnat Charoen, Khon Kaen Nong Khai und deren naeheren Umgebung. Ehrlich gesagt Khon Kaen und Khorat und ja, den Rest eher nicht.

----------


## walter

na in einem anderen forum gibt`s ja den roiet-robert.
aber bei dem hab ich glaube versch.....   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Also ich kenne ja nicht viel vom Isaan, aber oben am Mekong, die Gegend um Nong Khai finde ich schon interessant.
Ob ich da leben könnte? Das weiß ich genauso wenig, wie ich nicht weiß ob ich sonst wo in Thailand leben könnte.

Ein Leben in Thailand stelle ich mir eher wie auf der Durchreise vor. Vielleicht hier ein paar Monate, vielleicht dort ein paar Monate, immer nur so lange wie es mir gefällt. Hauptwohnsitz wäre dann wohl eher ein Condo in Bangkok, oder so ähnlich...

----------

vielleicht gehe mal eines tages zu garni1 in die berge. hehe...

----------


## odd

Weiss nicht ob ich 100%ig richtig liege, bei meiner Exfamilie wars jedenfall der Fall.

Der Farang besitzt eine Ausnahmestellung, wie in den Altdeutschen Filmen

"Mein reicher Onkel aus Amerika"

Der Thai erwartet etwas Konsum und der Farang im Urlaub laesst sich auch nicht lumpen. Verteilt Geschenke, kann auch immer wieder in Hanselforen gelesen werden.

Nun faehrt der Farang nicht in den Isaanurlaub, sondern zieht auf Dauer (oder ewig) in diese Region. Selbstverstaendlich fallen irgendwann die Presente weg. Schon verliert er etwas von seiner weissen Weste. 
Irgendwann geht ein Nachbar ihn auf die Nerven, es tauchen vereinzelte europ. Verhaltensweisen auf, mancher sieht das gar nicht gerne und schon befindet sich der Farang auf dem Abstellgleis. Viele Doerfer befinden sich weit ab von abendliche Geschehnisse, schon ist der Farang in seinem Reich gefangen. Ob dann noch seine Frau ausnahmslos hinter ihm steht, ich mag es bezweifeln, denn die Familie (oder auch Thai) geniesst Heimrecht.

Geschichten wie diese sind keine Seltenheit, wobei diese nicht immer zutreffen muss, aber trotzdem dieses Risiko eingehen?

----------

> Ob dann noch seine Frau ausnahmslos hinter ihm steht, ich mag es bezweifeln, denn die Familie (oder auch Thai) geniesst Heimrecht.
> 
> Geschichten wie diese sind keine Seltenheit, wobei diese nicht immer zutreffen muss, aber trotzdem dieses Risiko eingehen?


ja odd, so wie du es sagst ist es wirklich. aber den meisten bleibt die rosarote brille auf der nase. auch würde ich nie und nimmer in einer thai-immobilie investieren. ich höre es und sehe es immer wieder. der farang ist immer der gelackmeierte. obwohl ich meine eine harmonische ehe zuführen, bin ich doch immer skeptisch. drei thai-beziehungen vorher, haben mich gelehrt.

----------

Hab getsern ne Thailand Doku geschaut. Es ging um das Verspeisen von Insekten, In einer Szene hat eine ältere Isaanerin eine Vogelsüinne oder sowas ähnliches gefangen. Der Spinne den Giftstachel rausgezogen und dann lebendig in den Mund gestopft und genüsslich gegessen.

 ::

----------


## odd

Ist die Spinne an Alkoholvergiftung verstorben?
(Zuviel Lhao Kao?)

----------

meine frau sagte einmal, wie könnt ihr blos das rohe mett (gehacktes) auf brot oder brödchen essen. meine antwort, bei uns ist das schwein tot. bei euch ist es schon wieder lebendig und würde weglaufen. das faule klein gehakte fleisch.

----------


## odd

Gibt auch in der Isaan/Thaikueche Gerichte mit nahezu rohem Fleisch/Getier. 

Aber richtig, das Gehaeck vermisse ich am meisten.

----------

> Aber richtig, das Gehaeck vermisse ich am meisten.


lass dir doch von deutschland so einen kleinen fleischwolf mit handkurbel schicken. den werde ich mir zum nächsten urlaub hier kaufen und mitnehmen. das fleisch bekomme ich in kamphaeng phet in einer metzgerei. habe dort schon des öffteren frischfleisch gekauft. (muss sagen sieht immer sehr appetitlich aus und natürlich immer gut gekühlt, halt wie hier in D)

----------

es gibt dreieinhalb dinge die ich in thailand brauch,
anständiger kaffee
brot
gutes fleisch
und ab und an kartoffeln
alles anderer kann aus der region sein

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von odd
> 
> Aber richtig, das Gehaeck vermisse ich am meisten.
> 
> 
> lass dir doch von deutschland so einen kleinen fleischwolf mit handkurbel schicken. )


gibts auch in Thailand zu kaufen,zumindest im Isaan  :cool:

----------

Ich kann mich erinnern, daß das Thailändische pendent zum 'Mett' immer mit dem Hackebeil auf einem Holzbrett zubereitet wurde, bis es ähnlich dem war was sonst auf dem Fleischwolf käme.

----------


## big_cloud

Kenn ich aus Phrae auch

Rindfleisch erst mit dem Hackmesser bearbeitet und dann mit Salz, Knofi und Chili gemoersert, aecht lecker

----------

denke mal bei 4 wochen aufentalt werd ich mir dort schon mal was heimisches kochen. ne leckere frikadelle, oder einen leckeren gulasch, werde ich mir schon mal zum gaumen führen. in den vergangenen aufenthalten habe ich drauf verzichtet.

----------

Ob roh verzehrte Vogelspinne oder vergammelten 100-jährigen Fisch, alles nur nebensächlich.
Das, was Norman schreibt ist ausschlaggebend, wenn man sich im lost-in-space niederlässt. Wenn man bis zum nächsten Gebilde, was man halbwegs eine Stadt nennen kann, 50 km und mehr entfernt ist.



> ...Viele Doerfer befinden sich weit ab von abendliche Geschehnisse, schon ist der Farang in seinem Reich gefangen. Ob dann noch seine Frau ausnahmslos hinter ihm steht, ich mag es bezweifeln, denn die Familie (oder auch Thai) geniesst Heimrecht...


Und es ist nicht einmal auf den Isaan alleine zu beziehen. Diesen Fehler kann man überall in Thailand machen.

----------

> Ich kann mich erinnern, daß das Thailändische pendent zum 'Mett' immer mit dem Hackebeil auf einem Holzbrett zubereitet wurde, bis es ähnlich dem war was sonst auf dem Fleischwolf käme.


Und die Kühlkette?

----------


## odd

So einfach ist es auch nicht. Das Fleisch selbst zu zerkleinern waere keine Kunst. Die richtige Zusammensetzung macht es aus. Mein Exnachbar aus Deutschland war Metzger und hatte wohl das beste Met, welches ich je gegessen hatte. Die Zusammensetzung (verschiedene Fleischsorten [Fettgehalt] dauerte auch laenger).

Es soll letztendlich auch schmecken. Ist wie mit den Nudeln hier. Es gibt im Tesco Nudeln 39 bht die Packung. 

Beim Verzehr, Null Geschmack, Null Haerte, einfach Nichts, dann schon lieber Reis.

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von Ralf_aus_Do
> 
> Ich kann mich erinnern, daß das Thailändische pendent zum 'Mett' immer mit dem Hackebeil auf einem Holzbrett zubereitet wurde, bis es ähnlich dem war was sonst auf dem Fleischwolf käme.
> 
> 
> Und die Kühlkette?


@Chak,manchmal müssen wir halt Opfer bringen

----------

